# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Zamjena gumica na peleni?

## geko

Koristimo platnene Kamaris pelene skoro dvije godine i sada su mi sve skroz razvučene. To mi se do sada nije činio neki problem, ali sad mi često procuri pelena, pa si mislim da je to zbog gumica.
Kako mogu promijeniti gumice što jednostavnije? Imam samo običnu mašinu.

----------


## MGrubi

to je sve što ti treba i ona iglica (izgleda slično kukici) za probijanje otvora za dugmad

s iglicom lagano rasparaš šav koliko dugo ti treba , otvoriš i izvadiš gumicu - dosta posla, polako i strpljivo, 
onda uzmeš gumicu slične debljine, i zašiješ početak bez stopice na cik-cak bod da uhvati, onda podigneš stopicu i rastegneš gumicu kolko moš i nastaviš šivati (veličina boda treba biti najveća) do krajnje točke, tu staneš, spustiš stopice i malo u mjestu utvrdiš gumicu.

----------


## geko

Hvala MGrubi na detaljnom objasnjenju, ali možda nisam dobro postavila pitanje. 
Zanima me ono poslije šivanja nove gumice. Pošto nemam endlerice kako najbolje ponovno zašiti pelenu da rub nije predebeli ili poslije premali i na kojem mjestu to napraviti da najmanje smeta u upotrebi. Da li je najbolje samo cik-cakom prošiti rub?

----------


## MGrubi

ja sam svoje šila s cik-cakom na najmanjem broju i do sad su ok, nema nikakvih konaca da vire ili ispadaju
 ja imam Bagat vulgaris mašinu  :Wink:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja sam od te radnje odustala jer mi je otvaranje endlanog ruba bio posao za cijelu vecer. Bilo mi je lakse sasiti nove.

A elasticni konac?

----------


## geko

Hvala na savjetima. Probat ću jednu oparati pa vidjeti kako ide.

Misliš elastičnim koncem samo izvana smanjiti rupu oko nogu? Zanimljivo.

----------


## sunac

Cure elastični konac je preslab i neće dugo izdržati pranja i namakanja. Ako vam se baš ne da parati endlani rub prorežite oprezno škaricama za nokte male rupice na krajevima šava gumice (samo vanjski sloj materijala). Oporite šav i izvucite gumicu. Zihericom uvucite novu. Izvucite je van kroz obje napravljene rupice. Nategnite koliko je potrebno. Oba kraja gumice učvrstite poprečno gustim cik-cakom zahvaćajući i gumicu i sve slojeve materijala i štepajući preko napravljene rupice. Gumica pritom mora malo ostati viriti van, višak ćete kasnije pažljivo odrezati  (ne previše). Sada nategnite gumicu (koja je unutar slojeva) i ravnomjerno je učvrstite duž starog šava. Proštepajte ravnim ili cik-cak bodom kroz sve slojeve materijala. Eto! Nije možda baš super estetski ali će pelena poslužiti još neko vrijeme. Preporučujem gumicu koja se može prati na 90° ima npr. u Konzumu (sa utkanim roza rubom).  Nadam se da kužite objašnjenje!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

